# Queens Anne lace in grass hay field?



## zandstrafarms (May 1, 2015)

Hay fields of grass hay (Timothy, blue grass, orchard, broom and bits of clover and alfalfa ) are FULL of Queens Anne lace flowers!

Fields were largely untouched last 15+ years until we bought 2 years ago.

Our front field of 3 acres was cut week after memorial day this year and now covered in Queens Anne lace. Don't remember this problem last year. I even went through 3 weeks ago with haybine set to cut those and foxtail (?) Off before going to seed. No regrowth on foxtail (?) But have just as much queens Anne lace as before (although cut stems have no regrowth).

Back hay field of 10 acres was lightly fertilized early june, first cutting around mid june. (Need to do soil and hay test before fertilizing again )
Back hay field had the lace too, but not as bad.

Should I keep clipping off the lace heads, or should I not worry? Again I do plan to fertilize later, but am worried about more weed seeds taking hold?
Probably have another 2 weeks before second cutting on front field. 3 to 4 for back field.

Thoughts or advice?

Thanks!


----------



## terwilliger (Dec 13, 2013)

I live in northern MI and also have it bad this year. I am just going to cut it to prevent it from going to seed but its everywhere this year.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

think about spraying a cleanup herbicide of choice after first cutting next year, wait about 2 weeks after cutting and you will get the horse nettle, q a l and any thistle that survives other weed control campaigns. If you use the right stuff you will get the plantain as well but loose your clover.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

We used to have it bad. Frequent mowing will take care of it. Dad used to only mow some of the pastures once a year.. Mow 3 times a year and the stuff is no longer around...just takes time...


----------



## zandstrafarms (May 1, 2015)

I have heard that many types of weeds can be killed with repeated mowing.

Husband is threatening to cut all the fields and give away for free, but the QAL is the main weed, grass looks decent.

Mowing front field might be ok since we plan to turn it into another pasture anyway!


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

My weed infested fields got a spray of 2,4-D this spring and later in the summer - Pasturegard. Aside from every make of weed imaginable, it was infested with Queen Anne lace - but it's gone now, not a trace. Don't know which spray most effictively knocked it down, but fields up and down the road around me were/are flush with it.

BTW - the down side of spraying for weeds was - it knocked down my hay yield about 1/3rd - LOL. The good news is I got pretty much weed free hay.... 

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## Fossil02818 (May 31, 2010)

Frequent mowing goes a long way toward controlling Queens Anne lace. We have found that there are not many weeds that can compete with alfalfa/orchard grass on fertile fields cut 3x per year. However, if you are looking for truly weed free hay that strategy is not going to be perfect. We still have plenty of dandelion that are refusing to surrender. The Queens Anne lace will not tolerate frequent cuttings.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Fossil02818 said:


> Frequent mowing goes a long way toward controlling Queens Anne lace. We have found that there are not many weeds that can compete with alfalfa/orchard grass on fertile fields cut 3x per year. However, if you are looking for truly weed free hay that strategy is not going to be perfect. We still have plenty of dandelion that are refusing to surrender. The Queens Anne lace will not tolerate frequent cuttings.


Speaking of dandelion-is it truly a weed? I know my cows eat it all. My yard will have it, but pasture none in sight. Do horses eat it or stay away? I can't think of seeing any or not seeing any in horse pasture around here. Then again most horse pastures I see are either nothing to dirt, or half grass down to nothing with the other half in weeds the horses wont touch (2-4' tall this time of year).


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I vote the dandelion not a weed in my fields. That great big taproot keeping the clay somewhat loose. Palatable feed. Keeps other less desirable plants at bay in early spring. Most of my first cutting in OG is a mix between that and dandelion. Second and third straight OG.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> Then again most horse pastures I see are either nothing to dirt, or half grass down to nothing with the other half in weeds the horses wont touch (2-4' tall this time of year).


Pastured horses graze in what's called "lawns". The un-grazed areas are typically where they relieve themselves. In the wild, they continually roam over large areas.

They like the tender shoots of re-growth. Most grasses get a little bitter as they get taller. Cool season grasses keep their sugars above ground in the first 3-4 inches.

Think of it this way: Do you eat or drink out of your toilet? Do you usually prefer donuts over tofu?

They ain't dumb!

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Pastured horses graze in what's called "lawns". The un-grazed areas are typically where they relieve themselves. In the wild, they continually roam over large areas.
> 
> They like the tender shoots of re-growth. Most grasses get a little bitter as they get taller. Cool season grasses keep their sugars above ground in the first 3-4 inches.
> 
> ...


No. Some of their owners are. I will try to snap a pic and see what you think then. It is more than not eating in the loo. No weed control in many around.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ralph, what do you think?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Pics are not the greatest...


----------



## zandstrafarms (May 1, 2015)

I've seen some grossly weedy pastures too. Not hard to take a lawnmower to it. ...
Btw, my horses are not talented enough to have "potty" areas! They go everywhere


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

i have had a bad time with Queen Anne's Lace this year myself. Never an issue before, but this years second cutting is terrible in some fields. I lost several bales by cutting one field way to early due to QAL taking over 2/3 of the field. I guess the extreme wet we had early might have contributed.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> Ralph, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corn looks good. Pasture needs shredding for sure. Like the fencing.

Ralph


----------



## zandstrafarms (May 1, 2015)

csdeyton said:


> i have had a bad time with Queen Anne's Lace this year myself. Never an issue before, but this years second cutting is terrible in some fields. I lost several bales by cutting one field .


When did you do first cutting? Our bad field was just after memorial day and still had some growing to do before second cutting.

Our better field was mid to late june, but still waaaaay to short to consider cutting. And we always cut first cutting long, about 6 inches left on the field.

Come to think of it, I've only mowed our "grass" 3 times this summer. ... said grass is hay field areas we domesticated around the house


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

I've noticed at the other farm areas of extreme fertility ie coral and bale feeder area's have had QAL for yrs dad used to hit it with 2 4 D would set it back some but it still lives there to this day. Now brother on the other hand raises bees there so the QAL is not deemed a nuisance.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

When it comes to the weeds in my hay, I sprayed 2,4-d twice last season, and once early this season. My yield second cutting last season was low, but that was because I didn't finish the first cutting until the end of July last year. This year, my yield was close to 3 tons per acre first cutting with weed free hay. I will spray again some time after 2nd cutting.

And horses love dandelions, spring growth young dandelion greens make a nice salad too if you're into that sort of thing. So i don't get excited about dandelions in the hay.


----------

